# Made in the USA at Wally`s World soon.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

So don`t waste your money and wait for it.
http://news.yahoo.com/u-militarys-iron-man-suit-prototype-debuts-month-152158957.html


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Murphy's Law: Remember, your weapon and equipment were made by the lowest bidder. 

For that stuff to become standard issue equipment, it would have to cost a months pay per soldier. Otherwise, it will never be issued to the troops.


----------

